# EMA - Trancoso (Bandarra), I.M.



## ac_cernax (2 Mai 2011 às 22:24)

Durante uma viagem pelo interior do país que eu, o AnDré e o João Soares fizemos a meados do mês passado, ao visitar Trancoso no dia 20 veio-nos à ideia a EMA que o I.M. tem naquela localidade. 

No castelo, olhamos no horizonte em busca de qualquer coisa que nos pudesse parecer uma vaisala. Mas pensamos que estaria fora da cidade, e centramos o olhar nos montes em redor, mas nada vimos




Vista do Castelo

Ao andarmos de carro pela cidade, já sem a ideia de a encontrar, eu ia a observar a localidade... e não é que estávamos a passar ao lado dela. Disse logo "Olhem ali, não a EMA do I.M.?" Era mesmo. 





Paramos, e claro fomos fotografar a menina, até estava um pouco florida de mais. 

















Como curiosidade vou colocar os gráficos de observação desta estação, pois estivemos nesta localidade mesmo na hora de maior precipitação e em que houve uma queda significativa da temperatura, tendo-se mesmo registado a mínima do dia naquela altura.



 

​


----------



## Lousano (2 Mai 2011 às 22:49)

Esta estação necessita de ajuda de um caprino.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2011 às 22:54)

Lousano disse:


> Esta estação necessita de ajuda de um caprino.





É verdade! E de um que salte bem alto, porque a vegetação cresce essencialmente dentro da rede e ela ainda é alta.

Quanto à estação, esperava encontra-la um pouco mais fora da cidade, para os lados do campo de futebol. No entanto, onde está, os efeitos do urbanismos são mínimos, dada a distância a eles.


----------



## Lousano (2 Mai 2011 às 23:00)

AnDré disse:


> É verdade! E de um que salte bem alto, porque a vegetação cresce essencialmente dentro da rede e ela ainda é alta.



Tens razão. Um veado resolvia o assunto.


----------



## actioman (3 Mai 2011 às 01:02)

Bom registo! Mais uma descoberta!


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2011 às 07:22)

Lousano disse:


> Esta estação necessita de ajuda de um caprino.



Aceitam-se voluntários para tratar da estação.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2011 às 16:12)

Mago disse:


> Conheço tão bem essa estação, podiam ter dito que andavam na zona.... ainda combinava-mos um café.
> 
> Espero que tenham gostado da cidade de Bandarra.
> 
> Abraço Beirão !



Foi uma visita rápida, infelizmente.
Mas havemos de voltar.
A cidade é muito bonita e o castelo surpreendeu pela positiva. 
O tempo é que não ajudou muito, como o ac_cernax disse.

Quanto à estação, ela apareceu, curiosamente, enquanto andávamos às voltas pela cidade à procura da sua estação.
Tínhamos na memória um largo com um jardim e um campo de futebol, que é o que se vê da webcam. E portanto andávamos à procura desse campo.

E já estávamos quase a desistir, porque afinal Trancoso é maior do que pensávamos, quando o ac_cernax descobriu a EMA.

Para a próxima avisamos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mai 2011 às 18:20)

Parabéns pela descoberta. 

Pelo aspecto, não é das piores estações em termos de conservação.


----------



## Mago (3 Mai 2011 às 19:01)

AnDré disse:


> Foi uma visita rápida, infelizmente.
> Mas havemos de voltar.
> A cidade é muito bonita e o castelo surpreendeu pela positiva.
> O tempo é que não ajudou muito, como o ac_cernax disse.
> ...



Ola André, estação Meteorológica que andavam à procura, aquela que tem uma web cam para um jardim fica longe desta fica a uns 2km uma da outra.... é de um colega meu... 

Cumprimentos ;-)

Fica aqui o Mapa: Em cima a do IM em baixo a tal.


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2011 às 19:20)

Mago disse:


> Ola André, estação Meteorológica que andavam à procura, aquela que tem uma web cam para um jardim fica longe desta fica a uns 2km uma da outra.... é de um colega meu...
> 
> Cumprimentos ;-)
> 
> Fica aqui o Mapa: Em cima a do IM em baixo a tal.




Se não tivéssemos voltado para trás, íamos dar direitinhos a estação amadora, mas demos meia-volta e regressamos ao centro, e por casualidade, lá apareceu a estação do IM. Boa vista do Ac_cernax


----------



## Mago (3 Mai 2011 às 19:45)

Na próxima vez que vieram para estas bandas avisem......


----------



## iceworld (4 Mai 2011 às 17:50)

Ainda existe um termómetro antigo logo ao entrar nas muralhas ( creio que do lado direito) pela porta principal?

Quando era mais novo costumava ir ai com os meus pais com frequência. Recordo-me de um belo dia de Janeiro com sol e muito frio a caminho de Trancoso, e eis que após uma curva e sem aviso, uma brutal camada de sincelo fez as delicias de todos. 
Não sei se foi nesse ano, mas lembro-me de andar a cantar as Janeiras e esse termómetro das muralhas marcar -11º.

Uma outra lembrança é de termos feito um passeio à Estrela para ir ver neve, e no dia seguinte um belo nevão abateu-se sobre Trancoso obrigando a  prolongar a estadia por mais 2 dias


----------



## Mago (4 Mai 2011 às 18:28)

iceworld disse:


> Ainda existe um termómetro antigo logo ao entrar nas muralhas ( creio que do lado direito) pela porta principal?
> 
> Quando era mais novo costumava ir ai com os meus pais com frequência. Recordo-me de um belo dia de Janeiro com sol e muito frio a caminho de Trancoso, e eis que após uma curva e sem aviso, uma brutal camada de sincelo fez as delicias de todos.
> Não sei se foi nesse ano, mas lembro-me de andar a cantar as Janeiras e esse termómetro das muralhas marcar -11º.
> ...



Boa Tarde,

O termómetro que fala penso ser um antigo de ponteiros que estaria na Rua principal do Centro Histórico numa óptica. A óptica existe o termómetro já não.

O clima nos últimos anos sofrer algumas alterações. Os sincelos são menos frequentes e hoje os grandes nevões sao mais uma constante em outras regiões que por Trancoso. Talvez o aparecimento de várias barragens nas redondezas, uma delas a meia dúzia de km e que tem kms de cumprimento ou outra ordem. O tempo em que ficava uma semana sem aulas devido à neve.... deixou de existir.


----------



## Lousano (4 Mai 2011 às 19:30)

Mago disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> 
> O termómetro que fala penso ser um antigo de ponteiros que estaria na Rua principal do Centro Histórico numa óptica. A óptica existe o termómetro já não.
> 
> O clima nos últimos anos sofrer algumas alterações. Os sincelos são menos frequentes e hoje os grandes nevões sao mais uma constante em outras regiões que por Trancoso. Talvez o aparecimento de várias barragens nas redondezas, uma delas a meia dúzia de km e que tem kms de cumprimento ou outra ordem. O tempo em que ficava uma semana sem aulas devido à neve.... deixou de existir.



De facto as barragens poderão ter grande efeito climático. É referido por estas bandas, Lousã, V.N. Poiares, Penacova (mais para interior desconheço) que as Barragens da Aguieira e da Raiva tornaram uma constante os nevoeiros.


----------

